

Tool for watching flagged YouTube videos - bouncingsoul
http://www.puritube.com/

======
TallGuyShort
Does this simply access the video through an account with a >18yrs birthdate?
Because if so, I fear YouTube will simply block that account once this gains
any traction.

Not that I'm bashing the idea - I appreciate services like this. I'm just
wandering if you've thought of some way around that possibility.

~~~
bouncingsoul
There's no account at all: it's just a normal embed.

The sign-in requirement only exists when viewing on the YouTube site.

------
bouncingsoul
Very simple, I know, but it was an annoyance I ran into from time to time, so
I made this site as a weekend project.

Here is a flagged video if you want to test:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ95z6ywcBY>

